# Charles University 1st Faculty Prague



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's some information about Charles University, 1st Faculty in Prague.


*Dear student,*
Thank you for your interest in the studies at our Medical School.
Charles University in Prague was founded in 1348 by the Emperor of the Holy Roman Empire, and the Bohemian King Charles the Fourth. Originally, Latin was used as the official language, later accompanied by Czech, German and English. Therefore admitting international students has always been the Faculty?s policy. It is our privilege to offer you the chance to join us.​Prof. Otomar Kittnar, English Studies Vice-dean​ 

*Here you can find some essential info about medical studies at our University and how to apply:*
http://www.lf1.cuni.cz/article.asp?nArticleID=2848&nLanguageID=2#Ctcs 
​
_Study programs offered in English _​
General Medicine
6 years? curriculum finished with the degree MUDr. - "Medicinae Universae Doctor" (M.D.) = Doctor of General Medicine​
Dentistry
5 years? program finished with the degree MDDr. - "Medicinae Dentalis Doctor" = Doctor of Dental Medicine​
_International recognition _​
The degrees are fully recognized in the EU and most countries at least for a limited registration. The student should ask the authorities or professional bodies in the respective country for information about the conditions for a full registration and recognition of the degree required to practice medicine.​
The Faculty is listed in the World Directory of Medical Schools published by WHO (7th edition, 2000, page 105)​
Faculty is also listed in the Directory of Postsecondary Institutions published by the US Department of Education​
The First Faculty of Medicine has qualified to participate in programmes under Higher Education Act of 1965 (HEA) and the Federal Student Financial Assistance Programs (Title IV, HEA programs) in the USA. Charles University in Prague - First Faculty of Medicine participates in the Federal Family Education Loan Stafford Program (OPE ID Number G33004).​
_How to be admitted _
Students are selected on the basis of an entrance examination. It is necessary to:​
send the complete Application form on time​
successfully pass the entrance exam​
provide a certified copy of the high school diploma (or equivalent)​
_How and When to Apply _
Each student can apply once per academic year to each study programme. Students can apply even prior to obtaining the high school diploma, so it is sufficient to send​
completed and signed application form​
*The deadline for sending regular applications to our mailing address **is May 15, 2007. *
We will respond to your application electronically within 3 business days. Also the Invitation Letter for the Entrance Exam will be sent by post in May. In case the Invitation Letter was needed earlier, please let us know.
*NOTE:* For Enrolment, it is necessary to provide further documents ? see Enrolment chapter for more. If documents are available, it is recommended to send them with the application.

_Entrance Exam _
Students are accepted on the basis of written and oral entrance examinations taken in English from the following subjects: college standard chemistry, physics and biology. Sample questions are available. The examination is supervised by Faculty's examiners. The maximum number of enrolled students in the academic year 2007/08 will be 110 for GM and 20 for Dentistry.
The exam can be taken:​
*
[*]In Prague​*
terms​
regular term June 19, 2007​
late term September 6, 2007
*
NOTE:* For the Late Term, due to a very short period between the Exam and Enrolment, there are limited chances to arrange all necessary administration in time (typically Visa and accommodation in Halls). These reasons are not legitimate for postponing the beginning of study obligation.​


fee 40 EUR​
visa in case that visa is required, a short-term (tourist) visa is sufficient for the entrance exam​
Invitation letter and e-mail will be sent to every applicant who meets all the criteria.​

*At places specified by our official representatives.*​
*U.K., Ireland and Nigeria - *The Abbey Colleges, 253 Wells Road, Malvern Wells, Worcestershire, WR 144JF, U.K.​
June 10​
September 2​


_Visa _​

Students from many countries do not need a Visa to enter or study at our University.​
In case that a Visa is required, please apply to the Czech embassy or Consulate well in advance, i.e. 3 months prior to the planned departure.
For the:​
entrance exam - a short term visa is sufficient​
enrolment - a long term Visa is required​



_Tuition and Costs _
Annual net tuition fee is:​
11.000 EUR for General Medicine​
12.500 EUR for Dentistry​
Additional expenses (not included in tuition):​
These represent lodging, meals, books, transportation, etc. Please see Living in Prague section for more.​
_Enrolment _
Enrolment takes place in Prague in September before the semester begins and it requires:​
Admission valid for the respective academic year​
A Signed Contract with the Dean of our Faculty.​
A certified copy of your diploma​
A certified English translation of the diploma​
A Long-term Visa, if applicable 
NOTE: The signatures and seals on the original of your diploma must be verified by:​
*either* the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the country where the respective school is located where you have passed​
*or* the Notary Public plus the Embassy or a representative office of the Czech Republic in the respective country, if not stated by an international agreement otherwise.​

All the forms should be addressed to our mailing address.
_Living in __Prague _
There is no doubt that you will find Prague very attractive, easy to live in and still affordable. You might be interested in:​
*Czech Language
*As for living, English will work for you perfectly, but in order to be able to communicate with the patients on the wards during the clinical rotations some basic skills in Czech will be necessary. During the first three years of medical studies the student will attend lessons and tutorials in Medical Czech. But there are plenty opportunities to practice Czech in the city.​

*Accommodation
*Students can stay either in the Halls or it is currently very popular to rent a flat. It is quite common to get an apartment in the centre, few minutes away from the campus at around 200 EUR per month if you share.​

*Expenses
*can significantly vary depending on spending habits. Sample costs are introduced here.​

accommodation 150 - 250 EUR/monthshared double-bedded apartment or shared room in hallsmeals 1 - 2 EUR per mealin students? canteens 
transportation

9 EUR/ month 

9 EUR 

reduced-price students pass

average taxi ride in the city​
_Academic Calendar _
The Academic year is divided into two semesters, each followed by exam period.​
*The winter semester* starts at the end of September and lasts 15 weeks. It is interrupted by 2-week Christmas vacation and followed by a 4-week examination period.​
*The summer semester* lasts 15 weeks and is followed by an examination period and summer vacation.​
Starting from the 2nd year summer clerkships in clinical departments are included in the curriculum.​
_Contacts_ 
*Students Affairs Office*
Please feel free to contact us any time for further details regarding studies, accommodation, insurance, expenses, contacts to students? anything.​
Internet 1.LF UK -​
e-mail [email protected] (Ms. Lenka Čes?kov?)​
phone +420 224 964 378​
fax +420 224 964 317​
mailing address:​Charles University in Prague - First Faculty of Medicine
Foreign Students? Affairs Department
Katerinsk? 32
CZ-121 08 Prague 2
Czech Republic​
*International Representatives*
Around the globe there are several official representatives of our Medical Faculty.​
*U.K., Ireland and Nigeria:* The Abbey Colleges, 253 Wells Road, Malvern Wells, Worcestershire, WR 144JF, U.K. phone: (0044)-1684-892300. e-mail to Ms. Debbie Hughs: [email protected])​
*U.S.A. and Canada* Jan & Betka Papanek Foundation, 20 Starr Ave, Staten Island, New York, NY 103 10, phone: (001)-718-273-3950, fax: (001)-718-273-7333 (Ms. Viera Pecha), e-mail: [email protected].​
*Cyprus** and Greece:* MUDr. Petros Afxentiou P.O.Box 33303, 5313 Paralimni Phone: 00357 99605010, fax: 00357 23826962, e-mail: [email protected]​
*Malaysia: *: BestEd Sdn Bhd, 806, 8th Floor PJ Tower, Amcorp Trade Centre, 18 Jalan Persiaran Barat, 46050 Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia Tel No : (603) 7954 8834 / 5 FaxNo: (603) 7954 9052 [email protected]​
*Norway: *KILROY education Norway, Nedre Slottsgate 23, 0157 Oslo, phone: +47 23102360 email: [email protected]​
*Portugal and Greece: *CMS (Czech Medical Studies( Agency, Nikis 23, Syntagma sq., 105 57, Athens​
1st Faculty of Medicine - Study - Information for Applicants

If Anyone has experiences of these universities it would be good to share.​


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

By the way, when applying to these European universities it's best if you want to save money to apply directly to the university, rather than using a agent.


----------



## ahmedhoss (Mar 16, 2010)

heyy majid ....thanks for this post , it has been most helpful.....but there is a question that i can't seem to find an answer for...... i'm a medical student in 4th year in egypt...is it possible that i transfer to charles uni. ??? that i wont repeat subjects that i've already finished here in egypt??


----------

